

Hacker News Mobile - fluffmyboner
https://github.com/sjezewski/hackernewsmobile

======
edent
FFS. Not knocking what you're doing, but if HN was coded by someone who cared
about what they were doing, this wouldn't be an issue.

It's a text side, with some indentation.

This isn't about UI, or fancy animations, or even CSS - it's about caring that
your users get a halfway decent experience on the devices they choose to use.

[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombin...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-
agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.3+http%3A%2F%2Fvalidator.w3.org%2Fservices)

~~~
fluffmyboner
I agree 100% (I didn't create the shared project, was just sharing it)

